# برنامج ترجمة فورية متعدد اللغات MultiTranse v5.0.2



## PETER_OSCAR (24 مارس 2009)

MultiTranse v5.0.2
*

MultiTranse v5.0.2
The program translates words, phrases, as well as ****s, containing up to 6000 symbols at a time. The tool uses internet connection to process a given **** and provide you with a translation into the selected language. It takes advantage of free Web resources to make the optimal translation. With MultiTranse, you will be able to understand foreign ****s and convey your ideas into other languages in a blink of an eye, just by using your connection to the Web. The reasonable advantage of MultiTranse is that it replaces a whole bookcase filled with dictionaries and grammar books. 
يترجم اللغات التالية :
It translates from the following languages: English, Chinese (both traditional and simplified), Arabic, Dutch, French, Greek, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Russian, Korean, Japanese.

*
http://rapidshare.com/files/152730628/MultiTranse.rar


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر 

جارى التحميل ........

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على البرنامج يا بيتر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا بيتر علي البرنامج 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Magdy Ibrahim (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا بيتر وربنا يبارك


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> multitranse v5.0.2
> *
> 
> multitranse v5.0.2
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بكلوج (3 مايو 2009)

شكر ليك وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا بيتر


----------

